# One particular frog always hiding



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

One of my dart frogs is always hiding, it hardly ever comes out.

The other two are usually hopping around the vivarium looking for food, particularly at dawn.

Should I be worried?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

What species are the frogs?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

What kind of frogs are they, what are the sexes and/or ages, how large is the tank?


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

They are tincs. They were sold to me as juvenile frogs and I've had them for two weeks. I think I have x2 males and x1 female. I know I definitely have one male because I've observed him calling. They are in a 14 x 20 x 32 tank (no idea what that is in gallons).

Oh, and it's the suspected female who always seems to be hiding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

Here is a picture of the tank:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

And can someone tell me why the photos I upload always appear blurry?!?!?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExoticRepublic (Apr 28, 2014)

Don't know why photos appear blurry, it's just tapatalk being dumb. And the gallons of your tank are about 50. I've found that if you multiply the dimensions out and divide by 252 (don't know why that works but it does) it gets you about the amount of gallons.


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

ExoticRepublic said:


> Don't know why photos appear blurry, it's just tapatalk being dumb. And the gallons of your tank are about 50. I've found that if you multiply the dimensions out and divide by 252 (don't know why that works but it does) it gets you about the amount of gallons.



That's a neat little trick!
So I guess a 50 gal tank is large enough for x3 tincs? I also have branches and hollows, giving a larger surface area for my frogs to explore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale (Apr 3, 2014)

ExoticRepublic said:


> Don't know why photos appear blurry, it's just tapatalk being dumb. And the gallons of your tank are about 50. I've found that if you multiply the dimensions out and divide by 252 (don't know why that works but it does) it gets you about the amount of gallons.


I second that as being a GREAT trick!


----------



## BlueDacnis1 (Jan 17, 2012)

The gallons is found by LxWxH in inches divided by 231 and this tank is about 38 gallons 

Regards Jerry A


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Well the size of the tank isn't everything. Think about it like this if you were naked standing in a gymnasium with 2 other people how would you feel? The gymnasium is huge right? Shouldn't bother you. But if you are naked in your small bathroom you probably feel fine taking a shower. Just looking at your vivarium it is nice and big but the planting and structure makes it feel pretty open like you can see everything from everywhere. If you break up the center with a large feature like some Malaysian drift wood maybe it will make the other frog feel more secure and come out more or allow it to find a small place separated from the other 2 that it likes to venture out in. 

See if you can figure out where it hides and keep a close watch on the weight if it starts to look skinny pull it out of the tank.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

BlueDacnis1 said:


> The gallons is found by LxWxH in inches divided by 231 and this tank is about 38 gallons
> 
> Regards Jerry A


Because a gallon is 231 cubic inches


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

No one else mentioned that possibly the other frog that wasn't observed calling is also female. Possibly some bullying or intimidation? I have noticed also with my pairs the females are a little more shy. I would observe them for weight loss and stress also. Just my 2 cents. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

Pubfiction said:


> Well the size of the tank isn't everything. Think about it like this if you were naked standing in a gymnasium with 2 other people how would you feel? The gymnasium is huge right? Shouldn't bother you. But if you are naked in your small bathroom you probably feel fine taking a shower. Just looking at your vivarium it is nice and big but the planting and structure makes it feel pretty open like you can see everything from everywhere. If you break up the center with a large feature like some Malaysian drift wood maybe it will make the other frog feel more secure and come out more or allow it to find a small place separated from the other 2 that it likes to venture out in.
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can figure out where it hides and keep a close watch on the weight if it starts to look skinny pull it out of the tank.



Thanks Pubfiction! I'll look at how I can improve my setup with some small, separate open areas rather than one large area.

Just to point out though... The branches are not set flat against the foam background. It's hard to tell from the picture, but they have space behind them which is kept in the shade. There is also a shallow (about 1cm) pond under the log in the right hand corner. I have also cut hollows out of the foam background to provide additional hiding spots. The cocohut is hidden out of sight too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dartkart21 (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah this doesn't seem like a 50 gallon to me.. Id agree with the 38 gal


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a guess without pics of the frog's could be a 1:2 and some female aggression.


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

Dartkart21 said:


> Yeah this doesn't seem like a 50 gallon to me.. Id agree with the 38 gal



Is a heavily planted 38 gal tank large enough for x3 tincs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

Bcs TX said:


> Just a guess without pics of the frog's could be a 1:2 and some female aggression.



I thought that could be the case... When all 3 frogs are feeding out in the open they seem to get along... I haven't noticed any aggression between them.

Can I PM photographs of my frogs to you? They pictures are much clearer when I send them in a private message, rather than uploading them into a thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

